# Egg free puppy food



## veggie04 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here and have a 10 week old GS. I haven't been feeding her the best brand kibble but got what I could afford in the moment. I want to switch her to something better but was told by our vet to shoot for a large breed kibble. The issue I am having is I am having a hard time finding one without egg product. I don't know if she has an egg sensitivity/allergy but my son is severely allergic to egg (in all forms) and he is only 3 years old. Can't really trust him not to touch her food or if she licks him after eating, it can cause hives. Anyway, I am looking for a higher quality (but won't break the bank) kibble for our pup that is egg free. I have found a couple but just not sure whether it's decent enough for her? I am also wondering should I really choose a large breed pup kibble that may not be the best quality over a kibble that doesn't necessarily target large breed pups but has better quality and ingredients? I hope that makes sense.
A couple options I was looking at are:
Wellness Large Breed Complete Health Puppy Deboned Chicken, Brown Rice & Salmon Meal Recipe Dry Dog Food
Merrick Grain Free Real Texas Beef + Sweet Potato Puppy Food
Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food
Hill's Science Diet Large Breed Dry Puppy Food
American Journey Lamb & Sweet Potato Recipe Grain-Free Puppy Dry Dog Food
Earthborn Holistic Puppy Vantage Natural Dry Dog Food

I'm sorry this post is a little long, but I really value the advice in this forum. From the very night we got her my husband and I have been reading from this forum and have gotten great advice especially when we began crate training. So, if anyone has some tips on which foods I listed (or maybe didn't list) that are egg free and are good for GS puppies please help! Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I do feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food because my Baron was fed that by his breeder. He did have loose stools so I slowly switched him to Solid Gold Barking at the Moon an all life stages food (it has egg) and when I got to 50/50 split his stools firmed up so that I'm keeping him on both. His breeder also had trouble with the loose stools and has since switched to Diamond Naturals (it has egg). Of course, that may not happen with your puppy, so I would suggest trying it. But you may want to keep another option in mind and even do what I am doing with 2 feeding 2 kibbles. I did find a list of hypoallergenic dog foods that don't have eggs:

https://mysweetpuppy.net/best-hypoallergenic-dog-foods/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Earthborn is an excellent brand. Many do well on TOTW.


----------

